# Nụ cười tỏa sáng chỉ nhờ 5 cách làm trắng răng đơn giản tại nhà



## uyenlam (28/7/18)

Để luôn giữ được nụ cười tươi tắn và hàm răng trắng sáng thu hút mọi ánh nhìn, bạn hãy thử duy trì 5 cách làm đơn giản dưới đây:
Người xưa có câu:” Cái răng cái tóc là góc con người”. Chính bởi vậy, để luôn giữ được nụ cười tươi tắn và hàm răng trắng sáng thu hút mọi ánh nhìn thì hãy duy trì 5 cách làm đơn giản dưới đây:

*5 cách làm trắng răng đơn giản tại nhà*

_



_
_Nụ cười tỏa sáng chỉ nhờ 5 cách làm trắng răng đơn giản tại nhà_
​*Làm trắng răng bằng bột baking soda và chanh*
Bột baking soda và chanh đều có tác dụng khá mạnh vào men răng, baking soda có tác dụng làm nở và làm rơi các mảng bám trên răng còn chanh có khả năng kháng khuẩn và tẩy trắng răng. Do đó việc kết hợp hai loại này giúp răng trắng sáng tránh khỏi vàng ố vô cùng hiệu quả.

Nguyên liệu:
Bột baking soda: 6g-8g
Chanh tươi:1 quả
Bàn chải đánh răng

Cách thực hiện:
Cho bột baking soda vào một chiếc chén, cắt đôi quả chanh theo chiều ngang và vắt chanh trộn hỗn hợp này lại với nhau. Dùng thìa khuấy đều cho lớp bọt biến mất chuyển thành dạng kem đặc.

Lấy bàn chải và một lượng kem vừa đủ rồi quét lên răng để khoảng 1 phút , sau đó súc miệng sạch và đánh răng bình thường.

*Làm trắng răng bằng muối và bột bakinh soda*
Muối biển và baking soda có công dụng tẩy trắng răng vô cùng hiệu quả, đồng thời sát khuẩn chống sâu và các bệnh viêm nhiễm vùng miệng.

Nguyên liệu:
Muối biển: 1 thìa
Bột baking soda: 1 thìa
Chén: 1 cái

Cách thực hiện:
Cho muối và backing soda vào bát, rồi dùng thìa khuấy đều tay đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất. Nhúng bàn chải vào hỗn hợp và chải răng như bình thường. Bạn chải răng đều khắp các mặt sao cho hỗn hợp tiếp xúc với mọi ngóc ngách trên răng. 

Để 3-5 phút sau đó súc miệng lại với nước. Chỉ nên áp dụng 2 lần/ tuần và sẽ thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt sau vài tuần sử dụng.

*Làm trắng răng bằng dầu dừa*
Theo kết quả một nghiên cứu mới đây nhất, thành phần cấu tạo đặc biệt của dầu dừa có khả năng loại trừ khuẩn liên cầu – một trong những vi khuẩn tạo ra axit phá huỷ men răng của con người.

Dầu thực vật có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc giữ gìn sức khỏe răng miệng. Thông thường, người ta hay sử dụng dầu dừa hoặc dầu olive để làm trắng răng. 

Cách thực hiện:
Sau khi đánh răng sạch sẽ, hãy lấy 2-3 thìa dầu dừa để súc miệng. Bạn ngậm vào dầu dừa nguyên chất một lượng vừa đủ rồi tiến hành súc miệng liên tục và điều khiển từ trái sang phải và từ trong ra ngoài một cách đều đặn trong khoang miệng.

Khi súc miệng với dầu dừa nguyên chất khoảng từ 15-20 phút, bạn sẽ cảm thấy dầu loãng ra vì trộn với nước miếng và có màu trắng. Sau đó, hãy nhớ là nên súc miệng lại bằng nước muối thật sạch để loại bỏ chất nhớt trong dầu dừa và có thể nạo lưỡi để tiếp tục khử trừ những vi sinh vật còn sót lại trong khoang miệng.

*Vỏ chuối có tác dụng làm trắng răng*
Vỏ chuối khi ăn xong rất có tác dụng cho răng, mặt bên trong của vỏ chuối có chứa những chất có tác dụng hoà tan mảng bám răng, loại bỏ đi các vết ố, màu vàng răng. Hơn nữa, phần này còn có cả vitamin, khoáng chất nên có tác dụng làm sạch răng, giúp răng ngày một trắng sáng hơn, duy trì màu sắc hoàn hảo của răng. (Sự dụng vỏ chuối giúp làm trắng răng)

Cách thực hiện:
Sử dụng mặt bên trong của vỏ chuối chà lên răng khoảng 2-3 phút, chà kỹ những phần răng có vết ố sau đó giữ 5-7 phút rồi lấy bàn chải và kem đánh răng đánh sạch như thông thường.

*Làm trắng răng bằng nha đam và mật ong*
Nha đam hay còn gọi là lô hội có tác dụng giảm đau, kháng viêm, chóng lại nhiệt miệng. Ngoài ra, loại lá này còn hiệu nghiệm trong công cuộc làm trắng răng hiệu quả và xóa bỏ ố vàng trên răng.

Nguyên liệu:
Nha đam: 100g
Mật ong: 10g

Cách thực hiện:
Rửa và gọt sạch vỏ ngoài nha đam sau đó trộn đều hỗn hợp nha đam và mật ong vào một chén nhỏ. Dùng bàn chảy lấy hỗn hợp đánh răng thay kem đánh răng hàng ngày. Cuối cùng súc miệng thật sạch và đánh nhẹ nhàng lại một lần nữa để răng hoàn toàn sạch sẽ. Nên sử dụng đều đặn hàng ngày để đạt hiệu quả rõ rệt nhất.

Trên đây với 5 cách đơn giản và dễ dàng tìm thấy nhưng đem hiệu quả thật khó tin, giúp chúng ta duy trì hàm răng luôn giữ trắng sáng và tự tin giao tiếp khoe nụ cười rạng rỡ với mọi người.

Nguồn: GDVN​


----------

